# Snake Delphi



## Tobbi (28. Februar 2011)

Moin Leute,
ich hab ein Problem...
Wir müssen in der Schule ein Programm programmieren und mein Kumpel und ich wollen Snake programmieren...
Bei uns ist die Schlange allerdings noch ein Punkt und sie Kollidiert ständig einfach so aus dem nix mit sich selber...
Hat einer mal den kompletten Code für mich parat?
Wäre nett...
Übrigens wir haben nur delphi 5....

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## sph3re (28. Februar 2011)

Ihr seid in der Schule um was zu lernen und nich um hinterher im Forum nach der Lösung zu fragen.
Hier wird wohl keiner deine Aufgabe für dich lösen. Bring Ideen an und man wird dir helfen.


----------



## Tobbi (3. März 2011)

Das weiß ich selber sonst wäre ich ja nicht mehr da!
Bloß wenn die Lehrer zu unfähig sind uns was beizubringen, dann kann ich nix dafür...
außerdem hatte ich für eine Lösung nach meinen Problem gesucht und wollte euch nicht die ganze arbeit machen lassen!
Also ich brauch keine Moralprädigt... Bloß ein bisschen Hilfe...


----------



## Eisscratch (3. März 2011)

Wäre es Java und das program Blue J, könnte ich dir helfen, aber so....


----------



## Tobbi (3. März 2011)

Ja wir haben leider nur delphi 5 in der Schule ..


----------

